# Help putting my badge on my beret!



## Icewolf (2 Sep 2010)

Hi army.ca! this is my first post here, I was accepted into the Forces last month in August, i start reserves training next week and I just got my kit!!

However, i have a question about my beret, i have the cornflake that i need to mount onto my beret but it would appear that the slot to mount it in has been sewn off on mine... :S I talked to a friend who is in the reserve unit I am joining and he said i had to cut a slit out so i can slide it in... is this correct? Or is he leading me into hot water with my soon to be superiors? 

Thanks for the help, I found several pages online that weren't quite what i was looking for so i decided to just straight up ask what I want to know!


----------



## aesop081 (2 Sep 2010)

Icewolf said:
			
		

> is this correct?



Yes, thats how its done.


----------



## Icewolf (2 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes, thats how its done.



Ok, thank you!


----------

